# Weekly Competition 2017-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *U' R F' U' R' U2 F R U'
*2. *F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' F R2
*3. *R F U2 R' F U2 F U F
*4. *F2 R' U R2 U R' F' U' F2 U'
*5. *R' U' F R' F U' F U2 R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *F2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U L F2 R' F2 D B2 R' B' F U
*2. *D F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' D R' U' B' F' L'
*3. *F R B L U2 R F' B2 D B U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *D2 R' U D R2 B' D' F L U F B2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2
*5. *R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F' D2 L B F' R2 D2 U' F2

*4x4x4
1. *B2 L' Uw' L Rw2 R F' Rw' Uw' U' F2 Rw' R Fw F2 L2 R D2 Uw U2 B' R B' F2 Rw R' B F2 U Fw' L2 R B D' Uw2 U Rw' Uw U' R2
*2. *F' D L' U B2 Rw Fw2 Rw' R D' R' D Uw' U2 L' Uw' F L' B Rw' Uw' Rw B' Fw2 L2 R' F' R Uw2 R' F R' D U L U' R2 B' L Fw'
*3. *B D2 Uw2 U2 B2 D' F2 Rw B' F' D2 Uw B2 F2 Rw' F U Fw' L2 R' Fw Uw Rw B2 Fw2 Rw Uw Rw2 D' U2 B2 D Uw U L' Uw U' Fw' Rw R
*4. *L' D2 Uw2 B' Rw' U' Rw F' Uw2 Fw2 F' U2 B' L R2 B' R F2 L R2 U2 B2 D Uw U' Rw2 Fw L2 D' Uw2 Fw F' D2 L Rw' D2 U' F' R U
*5. *F2 R F Uw' L' B2 R2 Fw U Fw2 L Uw2 L2 D L2 Fw F L2 Rw2 Fw D B' D2 Uw2 B2 D Uw' U F Rw Uw F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D B' Rw

*5x5x5
1. *R Uw2 Bw L2 D' Uw Bw2 D2 Dw U2 Rw B2 D B2 Lw Rw Bw L Lw B Bw Fw2 Lw Bw2 L' Rw Uw' Bw Uw' Rw Uw Rw2 R Uw Rw2 U' L2 Uw' L' R2 B2 D2 Lw Bw' Fw Lw F' U' Fw' Rw2 D R B Bw' Uw' Bw' F' Rw D' Fw
*2. *Lw' R2 Bw' R2 Uw' F2 D' Dw U2 L2 R' B R' Uw' U' F2 R' D Fw F Rw R D' Dw U Bw' F Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw Dw2 Fw' Dw' B D2 Uw Rw' Bw' Fw F2 Dw Uw2 U Lw F L2 Lw R2 Bw Uw' Lw Dw U B2 F2 D Dw Uw U2
*3. *R2 B2 L' R2 Uw' U' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 F' L' Lw' Rw' R B2 Uw' R2 D Dw Rw Dw' U2 B Bw F D Rw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Dw Uw Lw2 D' B' Fw2 U L2 B Bw L' Lw' Rw2 R2 D Fw' Dw Lw Fw2 R2 B Rw' D2 Dw U2
*4. *Uw R Bw Fw' D' Uw' Bw2 Uw Lw2 U B D' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Uw B2 D2 Rw' R2 Dw Uw' L2 Bw L' R D' Uw' Fw2 D Fw2 Uw Rw' Bw' F Lw' B' F' L' Lw2 R2 D' Lw2 R2 Dw Uw' L2 Rw2 B F Lw' Fw' R' U B2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw' Uw'
*5. *D Lw Bw' Rw2 D' B2 Fw L2 Lw' Rw2 U' B2 D Dw' Lw U Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw' L' Lw' R2 B2 Rw U2 Fw2 F2 D Rw2 U' R' B' Lw Fw Uw2 B' Bw R' F D Dw L' Rw' D2 B2 Rw B Bw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw Bw' D2 R D' Dw2

*6x6x6
1. *2B 2F2 D2 3F 3U2 3F' 2F2 F' L2 2B' 2U B2 2D' L D 3U' 2U2 3F L 2U' L2 2U' 2B 2F 3R 2D U2 L2 2L' 3R2 R F2 D 3U U' 2B2 D2 2U2 L 3R' U2 2L2 2B 3U 2B 3R D2 2B 3U2 B 2U2 2B 3F' 2L2 D2 3U' U2 B' L2 U' 2F' F' U' 2B 2L' B2 3U' 3F L2 2D
*2. *B' L 3R' R2 B F U 2L U2 2R' 3U' L2 2U2 3F' 3R' 2D2 2R 2U2 2L' 3R 2R' B 2L2 3F2 L2 2L2 2R R 2U2 3R B' 2B2 D2 2U' L' 3U2 B' 2D2 3U' 2F' 3R' R' B 2U2 3R2 R2 F' L D2 2R' 3U 2U B 2R 2D' L 3U2 2B' 2U 3F D' 3U' U2 B D2 2F' U2 3F 3R 3U2
*3. *2L2 3R2 R2 2U' U R 2U2 L 2L2 R B' U2 L' 3F R' U' 2B 3F' 3U' 3R D F L' 2B' F D L2 2L 2R D B2 U2 L 3R' 2D' 2U' 3F2 2L' 2D' L2 2L 2R' 3F F2 2D 2U 2R' 3F F2 3R U 2L 2B 2F' F' 3U' 3R2 B' 3R2 3U U' B 2B 2R2 2B' L 2U 2F' L 2R'
*4. *D 2U2 L2 2L 3F2 2U2 2R' U 2F2 D2 2B 3F2 2F 3R U2 3F 2L R' 2F' 2L R2 B 3U' 3R U F' D B2 U' L2 D2 2B2 F2 2U' 2B D U B' 3U B2 L2 2U' 3F 3U' 2B' D2 2U 3F 3R' 2B 2L 3R B2 F2 L' 3R' D2 3U' 2U' U2 2B D U' 2B 3R' 2D2 L 2L2 2F 2D
*5. *B2 D2 2B2 L 2F' U2 L' R 2D' 3R' R U2 2B F' 3R2 U' 2L 2D2 2L2 2B 3U' B 2R' B' F 3R' B2 2F 2L' 2U2 2L' 2F2 R' B2 3F2 2D 3U' U' 3R 3U2 2F L' 2R2 F' 2R2 2F L' D L2 B 2U 2R' 2B2 2F L2 2F F' L R 2D' L' R' 2B' L' 2R' 2D 2L' 2R 3F R'

*7x7x7
1. *2L' 2U2 2F 3R' B 2F' 3L 3R2 R2 3B D' 3B' U2 2B' 3B' 3F F' R' 2B U2 3L' 2U' 2B' 3B 3F' R 2D' B' 2D2 3U' B' 3B 2R 2D' R' 2U2 3R' 3F' 3U' 3R2 2F F L 3B' 2D2 R' 3U2 3R' 2R' B2 3B 3L' 2B2 2F' R' 3B 3U2 3L2 2R' U' R' 2F L' 2L' 3L R2 F 3U 2U' U 3B2 L' 2L 3B 2U U2 B' 2L F L2 3L R B' 3L2 R D2 2R2 3U' 2L2 2R2 2F' 2R2 3D2 U2 2L' 3D2 B2 3U 3L 2R'
*2. *3L 3R 3U2 3R 3B' 3R' 2D 2U2 L' 2B 3D' 3L' 2D 2B' L' 2U' 2B' 3B' 2U B2 L2 3B2 3U' 3L2 2D2 B 2B2 2D2 3B 2U' L2 3U2 U2 R D2 B2 3B2 3F2 L F2 L 3U' 2B F2 3R 2R' 2D2 3D2 3L 2F D2 2B 3R 3B2 3L2 U 3B F2 2R2 B' 2F' 3L' D2 2D 2F' 2D2 3D 3U' 3L 2R2 2B' 3B2 L2 D 3U' B' 3F' L U2 2F 3L' 2R' D 2D' 3U' U 2R2 F D2 2L B' 2F2 F 2L2 B 2F' L' 3D' 2U2 U'
*3. *2L U 2L 2U2 U 2L2 D2 2U 2L 3L2 R 2D' R 2D' 2U' U 2B 3L 2B 3L' 2D2 3U' L' 3L' 2R2 2B 2F2 F' 2D R2 U L' 3L2 3R 2R 3U2 3R' 3U2 U 2B 3D2 2U L 2D2 R B' 2F 2U' 2R' 3B' 2D R 3D2 L' 3F 3R' 2F2 3L' 3B 3R 2B2 2D' 3D2 3F 2L' U L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' D2 B2 L 2R' D 2D' 3U2 U2 3L' 3U2 2F2 D2 3U2 2U2 3B 3R2 3F2 3D B' 3R U2 B' 3B2 3F F' 3R' 3F 3L D2
*4. *3B2 F2 3L 3R R 3U2 2B' L2 2L2 D' 3D' B 3F L' B2 F2 3U2 B 2B' F' 2D2 L 2L' 3L' R 2F D2 2B2 2D' 2B' D 2D2 U 2B2 3B2 R F2 2L' 3L2 3F 2U 2F2 3D' 2U 2R' B' 3B' 3F 2R2 U2 2L' R' 3U' 2L2 3F' 2D2 3F2 2D B' 2U2 U2 2F2 D' 2R' 2F 2R 3U 3L' R2 3F' 2U' 2R2 B 2B2 3F2 2D2 3R B2 3R2 2R' B R' 2B2 L2 D2 3D U' 3R2 B2 2F2 2D 3B' 2R' 2D' 2F' D2 2R2 D B' D'
*5. *U 3F 3L 3D' 3F 2D2 3U L 2R 3F2 R2 3F 3D2 F' 2D' 2R2 B2 R2 3U F2 U 2L2 3L R D' 2D 2B2 3F 3L' U' L' 3L D2 2D R2 3B' 2L 3L' 3R' B' 3B' 3D U B 2B2 3R2 2U' F2 2D2 B2 L 2D2 B 3B' 2R2 2B 3F2 3L' 3R 2F L 3D 2B' L 2D2 3D U' 3R2 R' D2 3U2 B' 2B2 2F 2L2 2R' 3D L2 2R2 3D2 3F' R 3U2 U2 2B 2F' R F U 2F2 2D' 2B' 3F F2 L' 3D 2U 3R2 2R' 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F' R U R' F' U2 F' U2
*2. *U R U2 F' U' F' R F' U2
*3. *U' F' U F R' F' R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' B' U L2 B2 R' U' F R' U2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 D2
*2. *L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F U' B2 D L' U' B' L' R U'
*3. *D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B' L' R2 U2 R' D B2 L F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D U' B U' B F2 L2 R D R2 Uw Rw' B2 D' R Fw2 U' B D Rw D Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw B2 L' Rw2 R B D Rw D2 L2 B' D2 Uw L' R' U'
*2. *Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L Rw2 D2 Rw' U F2 Rw' R' B' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D R D' U2 B' Fw2 D R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L' Rw' B2 Rw F Rw R
*3. *R2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw' F D B2 R2 U L2 D2 Uw U Fw Uw R2 B2 Fw' R' B Fw F' L' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw Fw F2 Uw2 B' Fw L' Rw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Bw2 F2 L' Uw R' D2 L D' U' Fw U' F Dw B Bw' L R2 D' B' L' B2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw U Lw2 B F' Dw2 F2 R B2 F L2 Lw2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' U' Fw Dw2 Rw2 D Dw2 U' Bw' L' Dw' Uw' U Rw' D Uw2 B' Rw2
*2. *Lw2 R2 D' Uw L2 R Dw' L2 Bw L D2 Uw' L' Lw R B' D Dw2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' U' R B' U' Bw Fw' F Rw' D B2 Rw Uw' F' R Fw Dw Uw2 U2 L' Lw2 Dw' B F' R' B' Fw F' R' Fw' U' Rw' B2 D2 B2 Bw'
*3. *B' Fw Rw' Dw Uw' R' U Bw Dw Uw Bw2 F2 Rw2 F D L Bw U2 Fw2 Lw B2 L Lw' R Dw2 F' Rw Bw Rw2 Fw2 L' B R2 D' Uw2 L Fw Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Rw Dw Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw' F Lw' R' D2 Rw2 R2 Dw Lw2 R' Dw Rw2 R' Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F F D2 3F2 L 2U B 3F 3U F U 2B' D 2L 3R2 2R R2 2U F 2L R2 2D' U2 3R2 R' 2D R2 F' D2 3F2 2R2 2U2 2B 2U B 3U' 2B2 D 3U' 2B 3F D' 2D 3R' 3U 2R B' L' 3U' 2U 2B U L 2L' 2F2 2U2 2R R 3F 2U2 L' 2D2 2U' 2F' 2L 3R B 3F F' 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L2 R 3U' 3L 2D F L' 3R' 2D U2 B 2F' F2 D2 3D' 2U2 2B2 D' U2 2R' F' 3D L2 3R2 3U 2B 3R' R' B2 3D2 2U' 2B 2U2 L' R' 3B2 2L' D' U' 3R 2B2 D 3U2 2B2 3B2 F2 2D B' 3F' D2 3U' U2 F' D' 2D 2U2 U2 3B' 2U2 B 3L' 3R' 2R' 2D' 3L' 2R B' 3B F' 2L' R U 3R' F2 R' 2F' R2 3B' D' 2R2 3B' D2 F' D 3D' 3F2 2F' L' 3B' 2R' 3B L' 3L 3R' 2R R2 3F2 L 2U2 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 B U2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D' B R2 B L' F R D' U
*2. *F2 U L2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R F U2 R' D' R' F2 D' R F2
*3. *R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U L B2 U' B L D U' L' D2 B2
*4. *D2 U2 F2 R F2 L F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F' L D2 U F' R2 F2 R' B2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 F U' B' L2 F2 D2 F' L R' F2
*6. *U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L' F L' U B' R' D' L' D
*7. *F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B U L D2 B L' D L2 F' U'
*8. *F' R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R' F2 U' B2 F L F2 D U' L'
*9. *F' R' B' U2 R2 L U2 L U D2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' L' B2 L
*10. *L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B U2 L R' D B D' R D R
*11. *D2 L R B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B' L B' U R U' F' R2 D'
*12. *U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 D U2 B' U2 L' U' F D' L B'
*13. *F2 R' B U' D' R2 F' D R U2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U
*14. *L' B R U2 R F' U F' R F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2
*15. *U' L U B R' B2 U2 B R D R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2
*16. *F2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L B F2 R B' L' D' U F
*17. *U' F2 D' F' R2 F2 B L D' L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D2
*18. *U2 F2 D2 R D F2 B' R F R' U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2
*19. *U' F L' B2 R2 U' R' B' D R F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D'
*20. *R2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 D' B' D' U F U' L2 D' B2 F'
*21. *U' R' D L F L' F2 R F2 R B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 D2
*22. *F R2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 F U2 L2 U B' F2 L B L2 B F R U
*23. *L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F' R' D2 U' R F' U L
*24. *D U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' D' U R' F L B2 L
*25. *U' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R' D L' D F' D' U L2 B2 F'
*26. *R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F D R2 B' R' D U'
*27. *U2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U' L' F D
*28. *R2 F R U2 R2 D' F B' L F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2
*29. *U2 L2 F D2 B F' D2 L2 R2 F L2 R D2 F' L R' B2 U R F2 U'
*30. *B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L R2 B' L2 U L2 U' F' U' B2 L' F2
*31. *U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L U F' L D' U' B' F2 D2 U2
*32. *R' U2 R2 F R U2 R U' B R B2 L U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L U2 R'
*33. *B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F L' R' U2 F U' B2 R' F L2
*34. *B U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F' D B2 R D2 R F' R U2 R F'
*35. *B' R' U' D' L2 U' F2 B' D' R F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D
*36. *L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L B' D2 F L D2 L2 D' L U'
*37. *L B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D F L2 R' F' D F R' B2 L'
*38. *U R' F' R' D F R' F' L B R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2
*39. *R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' D' F' U' B U' R D R2
*40. *F2 U2 F2 L U2 L U2 R' D2 L' R B R B F2 U F' R2 D' R
*41.* L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L' U F D' L2 U2 F'
*42.* D' U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R U B' R D' R' B' F2 D R
*43.* R2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D F' L D U'
*44.* B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 L' D R B2 U' L2 B' L2 D L
*45.* B L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 L D' L' F U B L2 D U2 L'
*46.* L R F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B U B2 D2 F' L B' L2 F2 U2
*47.* R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' F' D L' R D2 L' D B L'
*48.* U' R' B' U R2 F2 R2 F L2 D' F2 L D2 R2 D2 L D2 R F2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L F2 D' L B' U B2 F2 L'
*2. *R' F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' B D' F' U B2 R' B' L U'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' D' L' B2 F D L U R
*4. *R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R' B2 D' R' B2 R' D2 B F' U2
*5. *B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F R2 D' L2 D2 B R' B2 U B' L D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 D F U' D2 F' R2 L D B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U
*2. *D' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F U L' U2
*3. *D' R U' B2 U' L' F' U' F' D B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 B2 R'
*4. *L2 R2 D2 B F' U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' F2 D' L' U' R' F
*5. *F2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U' F L F U' B2 D' B2 F U' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' R B L' B' U L' U2 B2 F2 U'
*2. *F R2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 U2 B L2 R' B' L D' L' B U B2 R' U
*3. *B' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' L' B' R' F' R B' R D L2 U'
*4. *D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 D B2 R U F L D2 F2
*5. *F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B' U' B D R2 D2 F U' L F2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D U' R U F' R' U2 B L' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U F R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F' U'
*3. *D' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 R' F' U L R2 B2 L' B R2
*4. *L2 B' L' Fw D2 Uw' U R B Fw D2 U2 F D2 Uw F Uw' B' F Rw U' L' Uw B' F R' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 R U2 Rw2 F Rw2 U2 R' F U L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' R'
*3. *L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L B R2 F L U' F L D'
*4. *Fw F D2 Uw' B2 Uw2 B' L' Uw2 U L R D U2 Rw2 R2 D L2 Uw2 B Fw2 R' B Rw B' L Uw Rw2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 Rw R2 D2 Uw2 L' F'
*5. *U2 Lw' D R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' L U' F2 U2 Bw' D U2 B2 F' D2 Dw2 U2 B' Bw' Fw' F' Rw Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw Uw2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' Dw F2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw2 D2 L2 U' Bw' U Rw Uw' U L B2 Dw2 B' Bw Fw R2 U B Bw' Lw' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U R2 U'
*3:* U2 B2 R U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D B' L' U' F' R' B F' R D
*4:* B' F2 R2 U' D2 Fw' D' B' Uw B2 D' L2 B Rw' L R Fw' Uw' Fw2 U2 D2 Fw' F Rw D' Fw' B' L2 R' Fw2 D' R2 L2 Fw U F' D' L' U' Uw2
*5:* Bw' L R Dw' R Uw D' Dw U F Dw' Fw' B' F2 U R2 B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 L' Bw2 R' F2 Dw2 U Fw R' Bw R Dw2 F2 Lw Rw B2 D' Uw2 F Dw2 D' Lw' R Bw B2 Rw2 Bw2 R Fw U' B' R B' Dw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Rw L Bw' B'
*6:* L' 2L 2U 2F' 2R R B F2 2F2 D' F' L2 2U' 3U' U' B2 2R' 2D' L 2D2 R L2 2R' 2D' 3U B' 2B 2L2 2B2 3U 2R2 2L F 2D' F 2D2 2U2 B2 3F2 L2 3U 3F2 2U' L B2 D' 2R' 2U' F 2U' B' 3U' 2U R' L2 2L' 2F' 2B' 2R2 2D2 L2 2R' B' 3U' 2B' 2F 2L D 2L R2 U' 2D' 2F' 3R 2U' R 3F L' 2U 3F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* U' R2 U R2 U R' U' F R'
*3:* R' D' B L2 F L B U F' U' F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2
*4:* Rw2 F2 B' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' D U' Fw R' D U R' B' L2 Fw' R Uw2 F' U2 F B U2 Rw2 L' D' Uw2 Rw2 B' F' R' Rw' D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' D2
*5:* B' Lw' U' Rw U2 Dw Uw L2 Fw' L2 Rw Dw F2 U' Uw2 D L2 Uw2 Bw' L' Fw R Fw2 R' Uw2 F D Lw' L U Rw2 Dw R Lw Uw U' Fw' B Uw' Bw' F2 Lw2 L D' Bw' R Dw' F' Rw2 Lw L' B' Uw U B R' Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw'
*6:* D2 2R 2L F2 2R2 2U' 3R' 3U 2D F2 2U2 2B2 R U 2L' 3R2 2F' B 3U 2R' 2B2 2F2 2L' 3R' B2 3U' B 2B 3U2 U L' 2R B2 2L 2R' D L2 R 2R2 B' 2L2 2R' 3R D' 2D 3R 2D 3R D 2B B L 3R' 2B2 2F' L 2F' 2B 2U F 3F 2D 3F2 3U' 3F L2 2R' 2U' 2B F' 3R 3U' 3F2 2F R 3R' 2B 2F2 D' F'
*7:* B2 3U' L2 3U2 3R 2B2 2U 3R2 L B' 2U 2F2 3R2 2D B 2F2 2R' 3R2 L' 2F 3L U 2L' 2R' 2B2 3L2 F2 2L2 D2 3L' F2 3D2 3U' R' 2L' 2B2 B2 3D 2R2 L2 3D 3U 3F U2 2U' 3F2 D' 2U L 2D2 3U' 2L 2R' 3L2 3F L2 3R 3L B R' 3U 3L 3D2 3B 2L2 3F 2U2 3B' 2U' F2 D 2U' 3B 3R2 D 2U B 3F' F2 D L' 2D2 D2 3D2 3R' L2 D2 3R' 2L2 2B 3R' 2B2 2R' 3L2 D' B 2U 3D2 2D' 3U'

*Mini Guildford
2:* R U' F2 U' F U' R F R2
*3:* R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B F2 U' L U' R2 B' U B2
*4:* B' U2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' F Rw2 U' B' R F R Rw' F2 R' D Fw2 F2 Uw' D' Fw' F' Uw2 F2 L' B2 Rw Uw2 F2 D2 Fw' D B2 D' L R2 F B' Fw'
*5:* Fw F' Bw L' R Lw' B Fw2 Dw U' Uw' B Lw' U Fw R2 L' D2 Bw2 F2 Dw Uw2 Fw' U' Bw Rw2 B' Bw Rw' Lw2 Uw2 U2 R' L U2 B F Lw' U B' Lw' F Uw' Bw' R2 Dw' Uw' R' D2 R2 Bw Uw' B R2 L Dw2 Lw L2 D Dw
*OH:* B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' D B' F U L' R D R' U2
*Clock:* UR6+ DR0+ DL1- UL4+ U5+ R0+ D3+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R0+ D3+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DR UL
*Mega:* R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra:* B' U B' R L' U B' R l' r' 
*Skewb:* L' U L' R L B U' B U'
*Square-1:* (-5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -4) / (2, 0) get last scramble

*Clock:
1*. UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL2- U5- R1- D1- L4- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4+ D6+ L2- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*2.* UR3- DR5+ DL3+ UL5- U0+ R5+ D4+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R1+ D3- L2+ ALL3- DR DL UL
*3.* UR6+ DR1- DL2- UL0+ U5+ R0+ D1- L5+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L2- ALL5+ DR
*4.* UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL6+ U4+ R4+ D4- L2- ALL4- y2 U6+ R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL4- UL
*5.* UR3+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4+ U3+ R5+ D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R1+ D5- L2- ALL5- UR 

*Kilominx:
1.* R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2.* R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3.* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4.* R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5*. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*
MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R' B' R' L' R B L l r
*2. *L U' B' U' B' U' B L r' b'
*3. *R B U' B L' U B' U l r'
*4. *L' B U L' R' U' B r b
*5. *L' R' L U' B U' L' U' B l' r' b'

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (0, -4)
*4. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
*5. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb
1. *D' U' D R L R L' U' R' D' U'
*2. *D' R' D' U' R D L R' U' D' U'
*3. *L U R L' U' D' U' D' L' D' U'
*4. *L' U' D' R' U' L U D' U' D' U'
*5. *D L' U' R L' U' L' U' R' D' U'


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (36.54), 31.23, 32.44, (29.00), 32.68 = *32.12

7x7x7*: (11:04.41), 11:24.02, 11:18.34, 12:14.79, (12:47.83) = *11:39.05

6x6x6*: 7:14.23, (6:38.86), 6:52.44, 7:53.79, (8:30.30) = *7:20.16 *Dargh!

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:46.17*; 13.12, 35.41, 1:54.71, 3:02.92 Pretty solid.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *14:16.04*; 11.03, 42.93, 2:12.55, 3:50.44, 7:19.07 Ouch!

*3x3x3 OH*: (2:36.41), (56.30), 1:14.40, 58.42, 1:03.65 = *1:05.50

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:30.53*; 10.28, 33.38, 1:46.87 This could be counted as a DNF: I was interrupted in the middle of the 4x4 solve and stopped the timer, so I finished the solve and applied each scramble twice to each cube and started over.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 28, 2017)

*Skewb:* 7.34, 8.20, (5.64), (10.09), 8.33* = 7.96
2x2*: (19.04), 9.94, 7.04, 7.22, (5.80) = *8.07
Square one: *28.31, (55.80), 39.97, 40.59, (25.01) = *36.29
2BLD: *1:36.19, 59.96, 44.76 = *44.76
3x3: *26.54, 24.85, 20.97, (28.54), (19.93) = *24.12
feet: *(2:35.88), 3:07.32, 2:43.88, (5:03.09), 3:34.52 =* 3:08.58
2-3-4 relay: 3:01.26*


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 7.000

Time List:
1. 7.609 U' R F' U' R' U2 F R U'
2. 5.893 F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' F R2
3. (7.941) R F U2 R' F U2 F U F
4. 7.497 F2 R' U R2 U R' F' U' F2 U'
5. (5.836) R' U' F R' F U' F U2 R' U'
3x3:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 36.029

Time List:
1. 31.314 F2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U L F2 R' F2 D B2 R' B' F U
2. (55.320) D F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' D R' U' B' F' L'
3. 35.277 F R B L U2 R F' B2 D B U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2
4. 41.496 D2 R' U D R2 B' D' F L U F B2 L2 D2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 R2
5. (27.781) R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F' D2 L B F' R2 D2 U' F2
pyra:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 9.368

Time List:
1. (6.888) U' R' B' R' L' R B L l r
2. 9.606 R B U' B L' U B' U l r'
3. 10.867 R B U' B L' U B' U l r'
4. 7.632 L' B U L' R' U' B r b
5. (12.665) L' R' L U' B U' L' U' B l' r' b'
Squan:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 1:25.784

Time List:
1. (57.191) (-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
2. 1:37.408 (-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
3. 1:28.700 (0, -1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (0, -4)
4. 1:11.244+ (3, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, 4)
5. (1:40.412) (0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)


----------



## Pedro Escudero (Mar 29, 2017)

Square-1: 23.01 (24.78) 22.61 (21.94) 23.01 = 22.87


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2017)

2BLD: *36.41*, DNF, 43.64 ; bad 
3BLD: DNF, *1:26.41* [38], DNF ; not good
4BLD: *5:31.60* [3:02] good , DNF - 2X, 6:58.11 [3:33] memo recall problems
5BLD: DNF, *17:19 *[10:53]
6BLD: DNF [32:40/21:00] 3+o, 3-o, executed one letter pair on wrong set of obliques 

3x3: 40.77, 37.92, 33.87, 36.45, 41.27 blah
4x4: 2:12.79, 1:48.66, 1:56.10, 2:21.74, 1:53.15
5x5: 3:17.23 PB, 3:55.41, 3:33.15, 3:34.63, 3:51.35 PB ao5
6x6: 8:11.49, 9:39.02, 8:19.35, 6:29.39, 7:54.83
7x7: 13:14.47, 16:28.35, 12:49.50, 12:53.78, 12:42.73

Skewb: 46.89, 40.40, 31.71, 28.72, 24.18


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 29, 2017)

3x3: (1:02.55), (42.66), 1:01.64, 59.84, 58.69=*1:00:05*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2 : (5.34), 5.05, 5.07, 3.97, (3.68) = 4.70
3x3 : 14.30, (19.47), 15.40, 13.93, (13.18) = 14.54
4x4 : (54.27), (48.36), 51.11, 53.24, 52.25 = 52.20
5x5 : (1:25.82), (1:46.45), 1:27.27, 1:38.43, 1:31.04 = 1:32.25
6x6 : (2:40.98), (2:55.11), 2:41.32, 2:54.79, 2:49.97 = 2:48.69
7x7 : 4:00.07, (3:49.73), 4:07.13, (4:18.97), 3:53.27 = 4:00.16
2 BLD : 55.58, 1:02.94, 45.36 = 45.36
3 BLD : 2:09.04, 2:24.49, DNF = 2:09.04
4 BLD : 13:10.64, DNS, DNS = 13:10.64
Multi BLD : 2/3 (20:38)
OH : (30.97), (42.37), 32.85, 31.41, 33.64 = 32.63
MTS : 47.49, 42.68, (47.85), 44.84, (41.56) = 45.00
2-4 relay : 1:17.23
2-5 relay : 2:51.68
2-6 relay : 5:37.99
2-7 relay : 9:45.31
Mini Guildford : 6:35.83
Clock : 17.58, 17.63, (19.98), 15.17, (14.44) = 16.79
Kilominx :36.03, 39.67, (44.74), (35.54), 37.57 = 37.76
Megaminx : 1:29.58, (1:25.92), 1:29.74,1:27.37, (1:35.50) = 1:28.90
Pyraminx : 5.89, (4.41), 5.03, (6.15), 5.58 = 5.50
Square-1 : 26.90, 23.49, 24.33, (21.37), (33.99) = 24.91
Skewb : (9.48), 7.87, 8.05, (7.58), 8.15 = 8.02


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 29, 2017)

*2x2: *(DNF), 6.26, (4.71), 6.48, 5.11 *= 5.95
3x3: *21.74, 22.21, (31.61), (20.61), 23.70 *=22.55
4x4: *1:32.83, 1:25.73+, 1:27.67, (1.25.45), (1:59.87) *= 1:28.74

2-4: 2:13.28
2-5: 6:11.86

OH: *(1:21.99), 50.84, 51.41, 44.72, (42.32) *= 48.99

Pyra: *(11.67+), (6.53), 7.72, 6.96, 11.11 *= 8.60
Skewb: *(12.83), 10.67, 10.72, 11.22, (9.67) *= 10.87
*
This week started great! One-handed pb single, and everything else has been really good too! This week I could also try 5x5 (I always get bored doing ao5 xD).

*Square-1: *37.32, 48.60, (36.23), (50.62), 37.20 *= 41.04*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2: 2.73 2.95 2.96 4.28 3.13 = 3.02 NOO so close to sub 3
3x3: 11.78 11.07 9.28 10.49 9.18 = 10.29
4x4: 56.52 59.45 39.32 48.12 48.31 = 50.99 Horrible first 2 solves but decent single
6x6: 3:32.26 3:17.16 3:26.38 3:31.30 3:09.26 = 3:24.95 The last solve I had 3x3 stage at 2:40, but locked up so bad on double parity that I missed my PB by 0.06
5x5: 1:32.75 1:45.42 1:29.42 1:41.92 1:46.36 = 1:40.03
7x7: 6:11.44 5:24.45 6:31.84 6:12.91 5:37.63 = 6:00.66
2-4: 1:30.13 Possibly my best event... I SCREWED UP
2-5: 2:45.56 (i think pb)
2-7: 12:45.51 yay pb
OH: 23.02 22.40 19.65 19.22 23.59 = 21.69
Skewb: 11.10 8.43 8.01 9.10 12.05 = 9.55
Square-1: 30.47 30.15 28.32 23.20 31.50 = 29.65
Pyraminx: 4.81 4.70 4.80 5.63 6.44 = 5.08 UUGGH Counting 5.6
3BLD: DNF DNF DNF so dang stupid!!!!
MBLD: 2/2 in 12:48 I had to make sure I got that 100% to make up for my BLD DNFs
3x3 with feet: 4:48.55 4:21.82 4:23.18 3:59.23 3:25.19 = 4:14.75

FMC: 46 moves
U L R F' B R' B'//EO L2 U' R D L2 U2 L//2x2 block B2 U' L U' L'//2x2x3 block R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L-1 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2L L2 D' Lw U2 Lw' D U2 R U'//ZBLL

Final solution: U L R F' B R' B' L2 U' R D L2 U2 L B2 U' L U' L' R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' L2 D' Lw U2 Lw' D L U2 L U
Eh, I'd call it a PB cos I'm just starting out. I mean, I did spend 11 moves on one F2L pair


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2 : 12.76, (8.93), (16.64), 14.55, 9.36 = 12.22
3x3 : 35.85, (23.79), 35.39, (1:04.25), 36.50 = 35.91
4x4 : 1:59.90, 2:05.66, (2:06.91), 1:58.83, (1:47.32) = 2:01.46
5x5 : (4:30.01), 4:19.28, 4:03.20, (3:57.00), 4:18.17 = 4:13.55
6x6 : (9:18.32),8:20.32, 8:48.86, (7:44.42), 9:09.83 = 8:46.34
OH : 2:54.89,2:41.27, (2:21.35), (5:12.19),3:39.27 = 3:05.14
2-4 relay : 2:50.85
2-5 relay : 7:57.61
2-6 relay : 20:51.56
megaminx : (4:42.56), 4:52.99,4:50.57, 5:03.62, (5:44.56) = 4:55.73
kilominx : (2:11.70), 1:52.08, 1:49.54,1:45.14, (1:41.26) = 1:48.92
skewb : 16.17, (9.74), 15.23, (19.71), 11.65 = 14.35


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

*2x2: 12.12
*
1. 12.11 
2. (14.04) 
3. 13.64
4. 10.59 
5. (8.17)

*3x3: 46.85
*
1. 47.37 
2. (50.39) 
3. 45.39 
4. (43.69) 
5. 47.79 

*Pyraminx: 15.64
*
1. (10.17) 
2. 16.62 
3. 15.13 
4. 15.16 
5. (18.67) 

Pretty good this time!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 29, 2017)

*2BLD: *53.34, DNF, DNF

Not good, two dnf:s, second was a complete fail. On the third one I forgot to memo one corner...

*3BLD:* 3 DNF:S

Okay, I messed up totally this week, last one was only close one, left with an flipped edge (in 4:03).

*5x5: *4:06.01, 4:47.16, 4:35.83, (5:08.67), (3:40.14) *= 4:29.67*


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 29, 2017)

Megaminx: (1:33.85), (1:17.50), 1:31.13, 1:19.25, 1:27.29 = 1:25.89
Two nice singles, two bad singles, and one mediocre single.
Kilominx: (46.58), 39.38, (34.93), 39.87, 39.38 = 39.55
5x5: (2:13.72), 2:06.58, (1:51.16), 2:00.95, 2:08.11 = 2:05.22
ayy pbs and I don't practice!


----------



## muchacho (Mar 29, 2017)

*3x3*: (20.32), 15.81, 13.96, 16.18, (13.63) = *15.32*
*3x3OH*: 31.93, 29.25, 28.54, (34.02), (26.53) = *29.91*


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 29, 2017)

3x3:

(17.85), 17.70, (11.23), 15.52, 13.87 = 15.70

2x2:

5.78, (6.52), 5.73, 5.13, (4.58) = 5.55

skewb:

16.65, 12.79, 13.64, (22.67), 12.09 = 14.36


----------



## arbivara (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.63 (11.68) 9.38 9.08 (6.85) = *9.70* // ok
3x3x3: (30.12) 29.00 26.33 27.18 (22.83) = *27.50* // Sub oPB single!
4x4x4: (4:38.73) 4:07.89 3:47.03 3:40.42 (3:19.84) = *3:51.84* // Good single
5x5x5: 8:19.29 8:58.76 (6:51.55) 7:35.28 (9:12.86) = *8:17.78* // Good single
2BLD: 2:05.58 (2:54.93) (DNF) = *2:05.58* // got really close to my first sub 1' in the third attempt
OH: 49.34 48.77 (48.22) 54.14 (55.08) = *50.75* // Not good
WF: 3:01.33 (4:12.10) 4:09.59 3:34.73 (2:47.78) = *3:35.22* // very good
FM: *40* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: (25.27) 26.51 (31.27) 25.31 27.35 = *26.42* // ok
Pyraminx: (10.29) 16.19 16.34 (27.32) 23.63 = *18.72* // Good



Spoiler: FMC



(*D L2 B') // 1X2X2 + PAIR
(D' L U) // 1X2X2 + 1X2X2 + PAIR
D2 B' D // 2X2X2 + 1X2X2 + PAIR
L2 // pseudo 2X2X3 + PAIR
U2 L F L' // EO
U' L F2 L' // pseudo F2L-1
U R U R' U R U R'@ F2 L2 // AB5C
insertions:
* - D R2 D' L D R2 D' L' // solves 2 corners
@ - R' F' L F R F' L' F // solves remaining corners
Final solution:
D2 B' D L2 U L F L' U' L F2 L' U R U R' U R U R2 F' L F R F' L' F' L2 U' L' D B L2 R2 D' L D R2 D' L'


----------



## Sonicastle (Mar 29, 2017)

2x2: 10.27 (11.11) 10.45 8.49 (7.87) = 9.74
3x3: 23.70 (26.80) 22.25 (21.47) 22.22 = 22.27
4x4 : 1:31.67 (1:41.17) (1:23.39) 1:27.01 1:25.40 = 1:28.03
Skewb: 18.49 (15.04) 18.46 (20.58) 15.43 = 17.46
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:27.65


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Mar 30, 2017)

3×3 - 21.586, 22.923, 25.868, 22.829, 22.991
( 3rd one would have been sub-23 because i forgot the OLL )


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 30, 2017)

*FMC: 49



Spoiler: Solution



Scramble U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D U' R U F' R' U2 B L' U2

R’ B U2 R U2 R’ pseudo 2x2x2

F2 pre-move for 2x2x3

F’ R F R’ * D’ R’ D’ R D R’ D R OLL (inverse) Corner 3-cycle at *: D2 B U’ B’ D2 B U B’

F L’ F’ L D2 F’ D2 F D finish F2L (inverse)

F’ B D B’ F L’ F2L-1 (inverse)

F2 L2 F2 L F L2 D’ pseudo 2x2x3 (inverse)

U pre-move for 2x2x2


*
Not happy. I suck at making 3rd and 4th f2l pairs (or other blockbuilding after 2x2x3). I also spent all my time looking for an insertion and didn't even find any cancellations! I switched to inverse after my 2x2x2.


*Match the scramble: *2:52.81, (DNF), 3:25.80, (2:42.95), 3:24.68 *= 3:14.43
*
First time I've ever tried MTS, that was really fun


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2017)

2BLD: 8.30, DNF, 7.28= 7.28// nice
2x2: 2.87, 1.88, (4.46), 2.64, 1.85= 2.47// eh, couldve been better
3x3: (9.92) ,13.22,(13.99) ,11.08,10.64 = 11.65


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 31, 2017)

*2x2: *(4.09), 2.39, 2.89, 3.45, (2.25) = *2.92
3x3: *8.51, (11.54), (7.98), 10.30, 9.21 = *9.34
6x6: *3:33.78, (3:44.32), (3:18.75), 3:28.27, 3:32.37 = *3:31.62
OH: *16.86, 19.78, (23.31), (15.40), 18.37 = *18.34
Megaminx: *1:03.31, (55.76), (1:04.54), 1:00.29, 1:02.07 = *1:01.89
Pyraminx: *(3.93), 4.00, 4.68, (8.10), 5.68 = *4.79
Square-1: *(20.90), (14.94), 19.10, 18.31, 19.04 = *18.82*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2017)

Pyraminx: 9.98, 9.40, (7.06), 10.14, (14.37) = 9.84
Skewb: (14.33), 11.48, 10.52, 14.31+, (10.03) = 12.10 // awful


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 1, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> FMC :
> U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D U' R U F' R' U2 B L' U2


My first time here: 
R L2 F' L2 U' (2x2x2) 5
B2 L D2 L2 D' L' (2x2x3) +6=11
D2 L' D L D B D' B2 (F2L-1) +8=19
D2 L' D2 L B D2 B' (F2L) + 7=26
x2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F2 r U R' U' r' F R (perm+OLL) +18= 44
y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U (PLL A-perm) +12 = 56

Time really run when you're block building :confused:

Someone please confirm the solution is correct , hahaha.
Btw, instead of r', do I have to use Rw' ?


----------



## RyuKagamine (Apr 2, 2017)

2x2x2: 10.56 8.69 8.64 (12.52+) (7.26) =9.30/4th Inspection 15 sec. over
3x3x3: (54.10) 38.03 32.71 (26.58) 27.05 =32.60/1st: OLL 37 ERROR 
4x4x4: 1:53.04 2:00.37 (1:45.02) 1:52.45 (2:05.74) =1:55.29/PPDPPPNPOP
5x5x5: (2:38.20) 2:58.16 2:45.09 (3:19.06) 2:54.89 =2:52.71
6x6x6: (5:10.74) 5:35.35 5:28.51 (5:46.54) 5:16.76 =5:26.86/OPDPDPNPOP(+OLLSkip)
7x7x7: DNF DNF 8:51.33 DNS DNS = DNF/1st:Timer stop ERROR(Pushed reset bottun)
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 2:29.48 1:20.24 3:08.83 =1:20.24/mo3 2:19.52
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF[3EP] 8:30.71 =8:30.71
3x3x3 OH: (59.93) 58.48 58.68 (51.88) 52.86 =56.67
3x3x3 With feet: 3:31.23+ (2:21.87) 3:13.97 2:41.01 (DNF) =3:08.74 /5th:R-a Perm ERROR 
234 Relay: 2:28.48
2345 Relay: 5:28.73
2-6 Relay: 12:02.23
2-7 Relay: 21:18.73/5x5 L2E Error 
Mini Guildford: 13:31.22
Clock: (14.05) 16.93 14.46 1:06.82 (DNF) =32.74
Megaminx: 3:10.24 (4:24.54) 2:55.65 (2:31.16) 2:34.01 =2:53.30
Pyraminx: 18.24 16.75 18.62 (13.77) (20.87) =17.87
Square-1: 1:02.13 (59.06) (3:02.47) 1:34.29 2:09.83 =1:35.41
Skewb: 25.67 (25.72) 25.59 (16.69) 17.79 =23.02


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 2, 2017)

*Mini Guildford*
5:42.93

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:*
7:05.26


----------



## João Santos (Apr 2, 2017)

*2x2: 
Avg: *_5.58 _*/ Single: *_5.18_
*Details: *5.99, 5.16, 6.33, 5.29, 5.46

*3x3:
Avg: *_18.45 _*/ Single: *_16.16_
*Details: *16.16, 21.61, 17.61, 18.97, 18.76

*3x3 OH:
Avg: *_34.69_* / Single: *_30.39_
*Details: *41.79, 38.36, 30.39, 33.17, 32.59


----------



## MartinN13 (Apr 3, 2017)

2x2: (Ortega)
(9.21)
(5.62)
7.68
6.12
6.39
Average: 6.73 D)

3x3LBL)
44.03
(31.34) (3rd PB)
(46.97)
39.12
44.72
Average:42.40 (PB, even better than my avg of first competition)

Pyraminx: (l4e :/)
(12.11)
12.15
14.63
(20.31)
19.12
Average:15.30

Skewb: (Improved SH & HS)
12.46
10.65
12.69
(13.86)
(9.56) (Sub-10 )
Average:11.93

Clock (My lingao sucks)
35.85
(36.36)
30.58
(29.14)
33.92
Average:33.45 (I guess I will be the last again)

3x3 OH: (lol I'm the worst)
(1:37.08)
1.49.76
2:11.85
(DNF)
1:46.15
Average: 1:55.92


----------



## okayama (Apr 3, 2017)

*FMC*: 30 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R' D U' R U F' R' U2 B L' U2
Solution: D2 R2 B R' B' R B R2 U2 L' D2 F' R' F2 U' L2 D' R' D L D' R L U L' D U' L' B D'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D2

Orient edges: D B' L U
1st square: L * F2 R
2nd square: F
2x2x3 block: D2 L U2
All but 4 corners: R2 B' R' B R B' R2
Correction: D2

Insert at *: L' D' L U' L' D + L U
Insert at +: D' R' D L' D' R D L


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 3, 2017)

2x2: 5.20, (5.59), 4.90, (4.39), 4.53 = 4.88
3x3: 14.77, 15.73, (14.20), (17.97), 15.79 = 15.43
4x4: 58.80, 56.38, 52.58, (59.21), (50.90) = 55.92
5x5: 1:58.30, (2:05.28), (1:58.01), 1:58.81, 2:00.93 = 1:59.35
6x6: 4:02.89, (4:09.01), 3:57.24, 4:01.55, (3:31.77) = 4:00.56
7x7: (5:57.78), (5:29.04), 5:30.02, 5:51.14, 5:46.11 = 5:42.42
2x2 BLD: 47.973, 1:04.68, (29.564) = 29.564
3x3 BLD: 2:45.98, 2:43.32, (2:42.50) = 2:42.50
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 18:04 = 18:04
5x5 BLD: DNF(35:11), DNF(39:17), DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 3/3 (17:25)
3x3 OH : (31.89), 26.54, 25.10, 25.82, (22.51) = 25.82
3x3 WF: 1:17.65, 1:20.62, (1:10.90), 1:12.62, (1:22.38) = 1:16.96
3x3 MTS: 1:42.962, 1:36.986, (2:04.315), (1:17.561), 1:25.262 = 1:35.07
FMC: 39
2-4 Relay: 1:26.599
2-5 Relay: 3:36.883
2-6 Relay: 7:33.187
2-7 Relay: 14:11.699
Mini Guildford: 7:27.087
Clock: (21.32), 17.85, (17.38), 20.04, 18.69 = 18.86
Kilominx: (51.60). 43.58, (42.56), 42.72, 42.63 = 42.97
Megaminx: 1:29.53, 1:24.66, (1:30.18), (1:21.22), 1:22.30 = 1:25.50
Pyraminx: 5.92, (4.06), 6.59, 5.33, (9.17) = 5.95
Square-1: 40.94, 36.23, (31.09), 33.49, (44.18) = 36.89
Skewb: 8.08, 11.15, 9.32, 9.80, 10.92 = 10.01


----------



## Jon Persson (Apr 3, 2017)

3x3 24.379, 25.326, 23.524, (29.037), (22.375) = 24.409

4x4 1:40.062, (1:30.862), 1:56.547, 1:44.127, (2:00.331) = 1:46.912

5x5 3:49.485, 3:50.917, 3:45.440, 3:25.456, 3:58.658 = 3:48.614


----------



## Empty Cube (Apr 3, 2017)

2x2x2: (8.91), 7.01, 7.17, 7.91,(6.31) = *7.36*
3x3x3: 30.03, (23.41), 28.09, (32.84), 26.42 = *28.18*
Pyraminx: (11.50), 12.21, 11.53, (13.69), 12.19 = *11.98*
First time competing, was really happy with the results!


----------



## Alea (Apr 3, 2017)

*3x3: *(24.89), 23.41, 19.04, (18.20), 24.37* =>22.28*


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 3, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (4.45), 7.18, (7.86), 6.90, 5.64-> *6.57
3x3x3:* 17.85, (18.14), 16.89, 16.07, (15.50)-> *16.94
4x4x4:* (1:26.37), 1:16.45, 1:14.22, 1:23.77, (1:11.57)-> *1:18.15
5x5x5:* (2:45.68), 2:36.06, (2:30.64), 2:44.26, 2:37.66-> *2:39.33
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:03.97, 1:11.29-> *1:03.97
3x3x3BLD:* 3:11.57, DNF, DNF-> *3:11.57
3x3x3OH:* 33.89, 40.30, 37.03, (30.78), (41.99)-> *37.07
234*-> *2:08.10
2345*-> *4:30.06
skewb:* 10.53, (9.44), 10.74, 10.21, (12.04)-> *10.49
FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R L' F' L U' L B' L2 D B' D B2 L' B L B' L2 B2 L B L' B2 D' B D L D' B U B' D B U' D'

premove: D'
R L' F' L U' //2x2x2
L B' L2 D2 //2x2x3
D' B' D B2 L' B L B' L' //f2l-1
L' B2 L B L' B2 D' B D L * B //all but 3 corners
correction

insertion: * D' B U B' D B U' B' (2 moves canceled)


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 3, 2017)

2x2: (4.37), 4.82, (6.56), 5.50, 5.25 = 5.19
3x3: 16.35, 16.56, (DNF), 17.04, (14.16) = 16.65
4x4: (1:06.02), 1:09.58, 1:19.65, (1:29.39), 1:08.59 = 1:12.60
2BLD: *42.63*, 50.70, DNF
3BLD: DNF, *1:48.46*, DNF
4BLD: DNF, DNF, *10:32.05*
5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS
mBLD: 8/8 47:49.22
3x3 OH: 42.15, 45.79, (35.65), 45.11, (1:11.56) = 44.35
2-4 Relay: 1:53.49
2-5 Relay: 4:40.49
Pyraminx: (11.42), (16.76), 11.94, 11.88, 13.12 = 12.31
Square-1: (50.44), 40.54, 40.02, (35.05), 41.05 = 40.53
Skewb: 12.46, (19.95), 18.00, (11.11), 11.33 = 13.93

Overall pretty meh, but good mBLD, 3BLD and 4BLD!


----------



## sqAree (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2:* 3.84, (3.80), 4.81, (5.46), 4.57 = *4.41
3x3:* 17.95, 14.60, 13.94, (20.08), (13.20) = *15.50
4x4:* (1:14.93), 1:12.44, 1:03.99, 1:05.94, (1:03.67) = *1:07.46* //pb average
*5x5:* (2:40.12), 2:44.36, 2:50.58, (3:19.20), 2:57.19 = *2:50.71
OH:* 20.40, 22.92, (18.23), 19.28, (25.48) = *20.88
SQ-1:* 3:47.33, (3:54.46), 3:12.86, 2:37.52, (2:31.27) = *3:12.58
Skewb:* 26.71, (2:09.97), 1:13.55, 45.25, (24.41) = *48.51*


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2 - 10.94
1. 9.90 
2. (8.27) 
3. (12.38) 
4. 11.50 
5. 11.41 

3x3 - 36.36
1. 35.26 
2. 35.31 
3. (38.92) 
4. (33.42) 
5. 38.50


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2: 13.19*
Time List:
1. 14.10 
2. (8.11) 
3. (16.02) 
4. 12.24 
5. 13.23


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2: 7.06*

1. (6.72) 
2. 7.12 
3. 6.98 
4. (7.30) 
5. 7.07 

*3x3: 19.24*

1. 20.72 
2. 17.31 
3. (20.78) 
4. (16.92) 
5. 19.68 

STUPID!!

didn't practice all weekend. Working on podcast.


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't have much time!

2x2 - *6.25* Average: (5.80), 6.51, (6.77), 6.03, 6.20
3x3 - *13.99* Average: (12.54), 13.97, 14.21, 13.79, (15.38+)
5x5 - *2:14.22 PB* Average: 2:24.17, (1:57.76), 2:04.70, 2:13.78, (2:27.77)
(Also contains my first Sub-2 Single! I beat it with a 1:56 recently. I'm getting a lot better at 5x5!)
3x3 OH - *21.12* Average: 19.57, 20.97, (24.73), (18.37), 22.82
(Rush, anyone?)


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 4, 2017)

The plan is to do big BLD tomorrow morning. (Edit: added, probably too late but dnfs anyway)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 1:48.67 = *1:48.67
4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
Multi-BLD*: *16/19* in *60:00.00*
Went 7 seconds over, but had 2 flipped edges on the final cube executed anyway.

*3x3x3*: 12.76, 11.50, (9.23), (12.80), 10.07 = *11.45
6x6x6*: (3:07.72), (2:30.77), 2:33.20, 2:46.75, 2:52.73 = *2:44.23*

*3x3x3 OH*: 28.00, (33.22), 23.24, (20.06), 24.25 = *25.17*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 4, 2017)

3bld: 26.11, DNF(21.43), DNS=26.11


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2017)

Results: congrats to Christopher, bacyril and FastCubeMaster

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.46 asacuber
 2.91 Isaac Lai
 3.01 FastCubeMaster
 4.41 sqAree
 4.70 bacyril
 4.73 DGCubes
 4.88 Christopher Cabrera
 5.19 OJ Cubing
 5.55 AidanNoogie
 5.58 João Santos
 5.95 T1_M0
 6.25 EmperorZant
 6.57 Bogdan
 6.73 MartinN13
 6.99 CubingBanana
 7.06 CornerCutter
 7.36 Empty Cube
 8.07 bubbagrub
 8.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.30 RyuKagamine
 9.70 arbivara
 9.74 Sonicastle
 10.94 PuppyCube18
 12.11 FireCuber
 12.22 Lili Martin
 12.83 Jacck
 13.19 PyraMaster
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.34 Isaac Lai
 10.28 FastCubeMaster
 11.44 Keroma12
 11.65 asacuber
 12.02 DGCubes
 13.17 turtwig
 13.99 EmperorZant
 14.54 bacyril
 15.32 muchacho
 15.43 Christopher Cabrera
 15.50 sqAree
 15.70 AidanNoogie
 16.65 OJ Cubing
 16.94 Bogdan
 18.45 João Santos
 18.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.24 CornerCutter
 22.27 Alea
 22.55 T1_M0
 22.72 Sonicastle
 24.12 bubbagrub
 24.40 Jon Persson
 27.50 arbivara
 28.18 Empty Cube
 32.12 One Wheel
 32.60 RyuKagamine
 35.91 Lili Martin
 36.02 CubingBanana
 36.36 PuppyCube18
 38.38 MatsBergsten
 42.62 MartinN13
 46.85 FireCuber
 1:00.06 #CubingForPeace
*4x4x4*(14)

 50.98 FastCubeMaster
 51.23 DGCubes
 52.20 bacyril
 55.92 Christopher Cabrera
 1:07.46 sqAree
 1:12.61 OJ Cubing
 1:18.15 Bogdan
 1:28.03 Sonicastle
 1:28.74 T1_M0
 1:46.91 Jon Persson
 1:55.29 RyuKagamine
 2:00.68 MatsBergsten
 2:01.46 Lili Martin
 3:51.78 arbivara
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:32.25 bacyril
 1:40.03 FastCubeMaster
 1:59.35 Christopher Cabrera
 2:05.21 GenTheThief
 2:14.22 EmperorZant
 2:39.33 Bogdan
 2:50.71 sqAree
 2:52.71 RyuKagamine
 3:39.71 MatsBergsten
 3:48.61 Jon Persson
 4:13.55 Lili Martin
 4:29.67 T1_M0
 8:17.78 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:44.23 Keroma12
 2:48.69 bacyril
 3:24.95 FastCubeMaster
 3:31.47 Isaac Lai
 4:00.56 Christopher Cabrera
 5:26.87 RyuKagamine
 7:20.15 One Wheel
 8:08.56 MatsBergsten
 8:55.01 Lili Martin
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:00.16 bacyril
 5:42.42 Christopher Cabrera
 6:00.66 FastCubeMaster
11:39.05 One Wheel
12:59.25 MatsBergsten
23:31.01 Rahul Tirkey
 DNF RyuKagamine
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.34 Isaac Lai
 20.59 turtwig
 20.87 sqAree
 21.12 EmperorZant
 21.69 FastCubeMaster
 25.16 Keroma12
 25.82 Christopher Cabrera
 29.54 DGCubes
 29.91 muchacho
 32.63 bacyril
 34.71 João Santos
 37.07 Bogdan
 44.35 OJ Cubing
 48.99 T1_M0
 50.75 arbivara
 52.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 56.67 RyuKagamine
 1:05.49 One Wheel
 1:55.92 MartinN13
 3:05.14 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 38.56 DGCubes
 1:16.96 Christopher Cabrera
 3:08.57 bubbagrub
 3:08.74 RyuKagamine
 3:35.22 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.28 asacuber
 29.56 Christopher Cabrera
 36.41 MatsBergsten
 38.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
 42.63 OJ Cubing
 44.76 bubbagrub
 45.36 bacyril
 53.34 T1_M0
 1:03.97 Bogdan
 1:13.74 Jacck
 1:20.24 RyuKagamine
 2:05.58 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 26.11 Daniel Lin
 1:24.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:26.41 MatsBergsten
 1:48.46 OJ Cubing
 1:48.67 Keroma12
 2:09.04 bacyril
 2:42.50 Christopher Cabrera
 3:11.57 Bogdan
 4:39.77 Jacck
 8:30.71 RyuKagamine
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:31.60 MatsBergsten
10:32.05 OJ Cubing
13:10.64 bacyril
13:42.34 Jacck
18:04.00 Christopher Cabrera
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

17:19.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Christopher Cabrera
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

16/19 (60:00)  Keroma12
8/8 (47:49)  OJ Cubing
14/20 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 (17:25)  Christopher Cabrera
2/2 (12:48)  FastCubeMaster
2/3 (20:38)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 45.00 bacyril
 1:35.07 Christopher Cabrera
 3:14.43 T1_M0
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:06.79 DGCubes
 1:17.23 bacyril
 1:26.59 Christopher Cabrera
 1:30.13 FastCubeMaster
 1:53.49 OJ Cubing
 2:08.10 Bogdan
 2:13.28 T1_M0
 2:27.65 Sonicastle
 2:28.48 RyuKagamine
 2:30.53 One Wheel
 2:50.85 Lili Martin
 3:01.26 bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:45.56 FastCubeMaster
 2:51.68 bacyril
 3:36.88 Christopher Cabrera
 4:30.06 Bogdan
 4:40.49 OJ Cubing
 5:28.73 RyuKagamine
 5:46.17 One Wheel
 6:11.86 T1_M0
 7:57.61 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(6)

 5:37.99 bacyril
 7:05.26 DGCubes
 7:33.18 Christopher Cabrera
12:02.23 RyuKagamine
14:16.04 One Wheel
20:51.56 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(4)

 9:45.31 bacyril
12:45.51 FastCubeMaster
14:11.69 Christopher Cabrera
21:18.73 RyuKagamine
*MiniGuildford*(4)

 5:42.93 DGCubes
 6:35.83 bacyril
 7:27.08 Christopher Cabrera
13:31.22 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(5)

 30.23 DGCubes
 38.33 bacyril
 39.54 GenTheThief
 42.98 Christopher Cabrera
 1:50.18 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(16)

 7.05 DGCubes
 7.96 bubbagrub
 8.02 bacyril
 9.54 FastCubeMaster
 10.01 Christopher Cabrera
 10.49 Bogdan
 10.87 T1_M0
 11.93 MartinN13
 12.10 Ordway Persyn
 13.93 OJ Cubing
 14.35 Lili Martin
 14.36 AidanNoogie
 17.46 Sonicastle
 23.02 RyuKagamine
 33.61 MatsBergsten
 48.50 sqAree
*Clock*(5)

 16.79 bacyril
 18.86 Christopher Cabrera
 26.39 arbivara
 32.74 RyuKagamine
 33.45 MartinN13
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.95 DGCubes
 4.79 Isaac Lai
 5.08 FastCubeMaster
 5.50 bacyril
 5.95 Christopher Cabrera
 8.60 T1_M0
 9.36 CubingBanana
 9.84 Ordway Persyn
 11.98 Empty Cube
 12.31 OJ Cubing
 15.30 MartinN13
 15.64 FireCuber
 17.87 RyuKagamine
 18.72 arbivara
 DNF PyraMaster
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:01.89 Isaac Lai
 1:08.09 DGCubes
 1:25.50 Christopher Cabrera
 1:25.89 GenTheThief
 1:29.41 bacyril
 2:53.30 RyuKagamine
 4:57.45 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(11)

 18.82 Isaac Lai
 22.88 Pedro Escudero
 24.91 bacyril
 29.65 FastCubeMaster
 36.29 bubbagrub
 36.89 Christopher Cabrera
 40.54 OJ Cubing
 41.04 T1_M0
 1:25.78 CubingBanana
 1:35.42 RyuKagamine
 3:12.57 sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

30 okayama
34 Jacck
34 Bogdan
39 Christopher Cabrera
40 arbivara
46 FastCubeMaster
49 T1_M0
56 Theo Leinad

*Contest results*

297 Christopher Cabrera
292 bacyril
242 FastCubeMaster
181 DGCubes
176 OJ Cubing
142 Isaac Lai
142 Bogdan
141 RyuKagamine
140 T1_M0
131 Keroma12
111 MatsBergsten
107 sqAree
99 Deri Nata Wijaya
83 EmperorZant
77 asacuber
76 arbivara
75 bubbagrub
69 Lili Martin
56 One Wheel
56 João Santos
54 turtwig
52 AidanNoogie
48 Sonicastle
48 MartinN13
46 Jacck
44 muchacho
42 CubingBanana
35 Empty Cube
34 CornerCutter
33 Jon Persson
28 GenTheThief
19 Ordway Persyn
19 Alea
18 okayama
17 FireCuber
17 Daniel Lin
15 PuppyCube18
14 Pedro Escudero
11 Theo Leinad
9 Rahul Tirkey
6 PyraMaster
4 #CubingForPeace


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 4, 2017)

Why are the results repeated? Also, this is final, right? I can't do any more events?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Why are the results repeated? Also, this is final, right? I can't do any more events?


Because I added a late result but did not remove the first version (it's only 3bld that differs).
And it's ok to add results a couple of hours more because this competition has not been up a full week yet.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I didn't get participation points for 3bld, did I (I got dnf, wasn't in the results)?


----------



## MartinN13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ummm... sorry
But where is my 2x2 result?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I think I didn't get participation points for 3bld, did I (I got dnf, wasn't in the results)?


Sorry, but it's a program that calculates the result.
I understand "3 DNF:s" but the program does not. You have to write DNF, DNF, DNF .
(next time, this time I fix it for you. But you won't do three dnf:s again, will you ?)

@MartinN13 : Try writing the results on one line and the comments on the next (or after)
like this:
2x2: (Ortega) (9.21) (5.62) 7.68 6.12 6.39 = avg xx.xx
comment very good but for the first which I dropped  or whatever...
(fixed it for you)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally, theCubicle gift card lottery: this is the last gift card for now.
(maybe there will be some more later ).

42 competitors, set parameters and start the apparatus and out comes a 5!!
Number 5, that is *OJ Cubing !!*
Congratulations!


----------



## Alpha_Ethan_Smith24 (Apr 5, 2017)

3 x 3 Match the Scramble: 1st( 58.85), 2nd(39.51), 3rd(49.05), 4th(46.17), 5th(46.96) = 59.80


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2017)

Alpha_Ethan_Smith24 said:


> 3 x 3 Match the Scramble: 1st( 58.85), 2nd(39.51), 3rd(49.05), 4th(46.17), 5th(46.96) = 59.80


Hi, this competition is closed. Try the competition for week 14 instead .


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 6, 2017)

BTW, my solution was 56, not 44 as stated in results, I deserve last place...
But I will be on top some day near... Promise...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 6, 2017)

Theo Leinad said:


> BTW, my solution was 56, not 44 as stated in results, I deserve last place...
> But I will be on top some day near... Promise...


OK, thanks, my mistake.
Please write 
FMC 56 
first and then the solution and both the program and I will get it .


----------

